# Changing Sofa Beds



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

We just bought a new 312BH. We want to change the back air mattress sofa to a futon type sofa to make it easier to set up at night and so it would also take less space when opened. Does anybody know where we can purchase RV furniture? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## riggsp (Mar 10, 2010)

Doesn't have to be RV furniture...I replaced a couch in my last RV with a futon from Walmart...Futons and frames can be found online as well...good luck.


----------

